# Omission of ש in relative clauses with a resumptive pronoun



## trigel

I see both sentences in the form of זה הבית שבו אנחנו גרים and in the form of זה הבית שבו אנחנו גרים. But the relativizer can't be dropped when it's not directly followed by the preposition+pronoun, I guess. Is dropping the relativizer in relative clauses with a resumptive pronoun a characteristic of more formal or more colloquial usage?


----------



## Stifled

זה הבית בו אנחנו גרים.

זה הבית שבו אנחנו גרים.

The former is more formal and usually rife in written language whereas the last is more like how "normal" people speak. Honestly, I don't know if there are any specific
rules on that matter. The ש is completely redundant in this case, but that's how we speak. Note that on paper you should *always* use the first example.


----------



## Stifled

I gave it extra thought. Not *always* I stand corrected... sorry.


----------



## origumi

The Academy says:





> *למבנה המשפט: משפט זיקה לא מקושר*
> פרק 4 – לתקנת הלשון: 4.3 למבנה המשפט, סעיף א
> 
> דרך המלך לפתיחת משפט זיקה היא במילת הזיקה (ש או אשר). למשל: 'המספר שהגעת אליו איננו מחובר' או 'המספר שאליו הגעת איננו מחובר'.


That is: the preferred way is specifying the ש. And yet omission is not described as non grammatical.

In the Academia's quote, the ש cannot be omitted from the former example, it can be omitted from the latter.

http://hebrew-academy.huji.ac.il/hahlatot/GrammarDecisions/terminologyOrdinance/Pages/Ch4D035.aspx


----------



## arielipi

indeed without the shin in the first example sounds wrong, but on the latter it sounds right.


----------



## Stifled

We need to differentiate between the two. In the former (ש) comes with a *verb* whereas in the last it comes with *prep.*


----------



## Ali Smith

So, are "אתה יודע מה שמעצבן אותי?" and "אתה יודע מה מעצבן אותי?" (You know what gets on my nerves?) both correct?


----------



## Techref

thanks for bringing this up.

To me,
in this case you would need the  ש to connect to the antecedent מה


----------



## amikama

Ali Smith said:


> So, are "אתה יודע מה שמעצבן אותי?" and "אתה יודע מה מעצבן אותי?" (You know what gets on my nerves?) both correct?


The latter is correct and more idiomatic.


----------

